# Is today the crash?



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I've been reading on some other sites about the economy. The general opinion is that this might be "the day the dollar died". I won't give any quotes but here's a basic outline of some of what I've been reading.

1. The web-bots say something is going to happen either the 18th or 19th. I don't know much about the web bots, but from what little I've picked up they gather info from the web and use it to make predictions. I've read that so far they've been pretty accurate.

2. Someone has predicted that prices at wallyworld will jump from 30-40% real soon (possibly overnight?).

3. I don't understand this chart, but the drop at the end of it doesn't look like anything good. http://quotes.ino.com/chart/?s=NYBOT_DX&v=s

4. US $ and Canadian $ are now almost equal. The Canadian dollar isn't rising, the value of the American dollar is dropping to the same value as the Canadian. http://online.wsj.com/mdc/public/page/mdc_currencies.html?mod=mdc_topnav_2_3010

5. I keep reading the word "hyperinflation". 

I don't pretend to know what it all means, but people who do understand it are saying to be prepped and to expect gas prices to hit $5.00 a gallon real soon. 

If anyone here understands this, please chime in and explain it to the rest of us. :help: 

I'm wondering if I should make a quick trip tonight and spend my dollars right now, tomorrow they might be worth about 1/2 of what they are today... :shrug: Then of course there's always the chance that I'm misunderstanding everything I've been reading, or the posters might be panicking and posting wild thoughts. That's what I keep hoping...


----------



## cheapskate (May 9, 2006)

Spinner, I believe that this post of yours will, in time, prove to be one of the most important posts in this forum....ever.

I have been watching and trying to learn this scenario for a long time. I believe today's fed action has the potential to be a disaster of epic measure.

Prep now. Not tomorrow.

Good post. Good luck to us all.


----------



## strider3700 (Feb 2, 2007)

I'll fill in what I can

1. - I don't know anything about webbots but today was the fed meeting. Pretty much the most important thing to happen in financial markets in quite awhile. The outcome was anyones guess so lots of uncertainty going into it.

2 - wally world prices jumping overnight by 30-40% is pretty much impossible at this time. See answer #5 for when it may be possible

3 - The chart is the US dollar index. Basically take the US dollar and compare it's exchange rate against various currencies. Now decide which currencies are more important then the others and come up with a formula to weigh the currencies against each other. You end up with the index. You can google and find an exact listing of what the index is made up of and the weightings. Euro is the most important with something like 40% weighting. 

So when the index goes up the dollar is worth more vs the other currencies when the index goes down the dollar is worth less. Today the dollar went down at the end of the day a fair amount. That wouldn't be so bad but it was already really really low compared to it's amount historically. The reason this matters is the dollar is a traditional safe haven for wealth around the world. If it keeps going down people will eventually get out the dollar and it can free fall in value. Also related to #5

4 - Yea the cdn dollar is up for 2 reasons. Yes the US dollar is dropping however the cdn dollar is really based a lot on resource values. Oil, gold, minerals... all are doing well on the markets lately and Canada has lots of all of it. The fact that those resources are values in US dollars which is losing value only makes the cdn dollar go up faster. I believe we're at something like 0.98 cents US gets 1 cdn dollar. I remember .72 cents not that many years ago.

5 - Hyperinflation is basically when price of goods increases rapidly because the value of a dollar drops quickly. You can either look at it as things getting more expensive or the dollar become worth less. Anyways once hyper inflation takes place it tends to get into a freefall type of scenario. Germany had hyperinflation in the 20's. People where burning money to stay warm in the winters because wood cost more then bundles of cash. If hyperinflation on the same level hit the US today a loaf of bread could very well cost $500-$1000. The prices also tend to increase rapidly so you 30-40% overnight increase at walmart becomes not only possible but likely. 

Realistically Hyperinflation isn't an easy scenario to get into. The dollar has to lose value enough that people decide it's not worth owning. A lot of people have a lot to lose if that takes place. Of course everyone could decide to get out and hope to be first to do it and not lose everything. I see hyperinflation as a good possibility in the future but I don't see it hitting this year. It would take someone major deciding that the US will default on it's debt or either China or Japan deciding to dump the dollar. As time goes on all the scenario's become more likely

hopefully this helps some.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Look for the huge jump in oil prices if/when we invade Iran. They will quit selling and the oil market will go crazy. As far as I can tell, that is planned to lower the American standard of living to make us more likely to want to join the North American Union. When the dollar goes nuts, the Amero will look better... Just some thoughts.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 7, 2004)

For those old enough to remember the days of Jimmie Carter, Kotter and 18% interest rates....all I can say is "Welcome back".....

Now would be a prime time to stock up for winter, before the dollar drops anymore....


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Spinner I read about them too and i have to tell you it did get my attention. I'm not very knowledgable about them but would love to know more.

It couldn't come at a much worse time for me. I just invested my last prep dollars in propane. We never have much extra in our budgets this time of year due to taxes and insurance. Both our sons are out of town...one in a remote area with no phone service. I will inventory preps tomorrow and get a list started just in case I need to shop in a hurry. That's the best I can do for now and hopefully that is enough.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

Spinner said:


> I've been reading on some other sites about the economy. The general opinion is that this might be "the day the dollar died". I won't give any quotes but here's a basic outline of some of what I've been reading.
> 
> 1. The web-bots say something is going to happen either the 18th or 19th. I don't know much about the web bots, but from what little I've picked up they gather info from the web and use it to make predictions. I've read that so far they've been pretty accurate.
> 
> ...



Read up on Weimhar Germany, 1922-1923 timeframe. 

Like all 'great' democracies before us (Ancient Greece, etc), we're at that point (the 200+ year point) where the people have figured out they can vote in benefits.

What is the result? The clipping of the edge of coins, or in today's equivalent, more printing of dollars.


The lowering of the Fed rates means dumping of dollars back onto our shores - more inflation.

Added to this is less food (ie, famine) - supply and demand; food prices will continue to climb.




Six times in our history, a depression was preceded by a recession+famine. Well, we're getting both right now.

Now you know why some of us have started the "100 things that will disappear first in a panic" and/or "Things that you can barter with."


Read up on FerFAL's Argentinian experience in buildanark.net; I think that's where we're headed.


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

IMHO no this is not the day , this is the day when the triger was pulled , you have yet to hear the bang or the bullet to leave the barrel , it will take somewhere between 6 months and 2 years for the bullet to hit the target , 
Today Bernankie tried to halt the credit crunch by making money easier to borrow , the problem is that the banks dont know if their competitors are solvent or just as busted as they are ,they do know they have billions of $ worth of worthless paper , so they do not lend to eachother or the property loan companies , (credit crunch ) the federal reserve has made th clear that it will bail out any bank that gets into trouble BUT the will not lend to buisness , THAT is the begining of the end for American buisnesses , with no money for investment in plant and equipment all companies slowly die . 
IMHO it looks like the fed has abandoned the dollar , this will take time to sink in overseas , then foriegn investment will cease as the dollar slides , ( why invest in the USA when in 6 months your Euro / Pound will buy twice as much property / chunk of the United States ) . foriegn investment will dry up and the 2.5 billion the GOV borrows every day will also cease , ( cash crunch for the GOV , watch your medicare / SS disapear the Iraq war will proly cease as there will not be enough funds to keep it going ) why lend the USA money that earns a low intrest rate and the value of the currency is falling , its a loose loose situation . 
the subprime debacle has burnt too many fingers overseas 2 German 1 french and 1 english bank have had to be bailed out the fed can not expect any help from there , too much damage has been done to their financail system , (there has been a run on the UK bank Northern rock , a uk banker says he dont expect a run on a american bank as americans have no savings to withdraw ) 
so IMHO the Dollar will halve in value over the next 2 years , and THERE is your Hyper inflation , the $ will buy half of what it does now therefore the price of everything will double .


----------



## FUNKY PIONEER (Sep 20, 2005)

Went to the store today and eggs had gone up 80 cent a carton since I bought last week. Thats about a 40% increase, hyperinflation is happening now. This rate cut means the end of the dollar.....


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

Short answer: Yes, it's time to stock up, but I don't believe you need to rush out tonight.

About 2002, the dollar index was at 120. Since then, it's trended generally down, with fairly large bounces up at times. This has been part of the reason that oil and other commodities in US$ have been going up in price over the last several years. On your chart, it wiggled from 79.9 to 79.6 about the time the fed announced they were cutting interest rates today. Not a huge daily move, particularly when considered relative to the drop since 2002.

So this story has been going on for several years. It will likely continue, and probably accelerate. 

The fed is in a box. There isn't a single "market" that it has to make happy, there's the stock market, the bond market, and the currency market. Each wants different things. The stock market wants easy money (ie, inflation). The bond market and currency market want low inflation. They were "talking tough" on inflation, but stopped raising rates a year ago. 

Todays cut, in many peoples mind, means they'll sacrifice the dollar, and print money to try to bail out the speculators on Wall Street. I doubt it will really work, as there's too much credit out there that's no good, and due to the printed money doesn't show up in the pockets of the people that need to make their mortgage payment, so they'll still default.

And of course, what really happens probably depends on what the head of the central banks of china, of Japan, and of the OPEC countries think. They hold trillions of dollars in US$ debt. If they decide to sell, or even to stop buying so much, the US$ will fall.

The real story of the last several months, and the killer issue, is the credit crunch, and I doubt a small cut is going to make much of a difference, as there is too much toxic credit out there. Mortgage lenders are going out of business, and the people who have been buying this junk have suddenly figured out there's no ability to sell it to anyone else. So a huge part of the market of homebuyers (probably 20%+) is suddenly unable to get a loan anymore, at a time when inventory is pretty high. 

I've been shaking my head on the real estate bubble for 4+ years, knowing it would end badly. In most parts of the country, the bubble peaked in Aug 2005. For the first year after, the prices didn't change much, but the volume of deals fell 20-30%. This year, prices have been coming down in many areas. I think most people are just now coming to the realization that real estate doesn't always go up. 

And people are coming to the realization that prices for everyday items have been going up for a while, and haven't stopped, and the official "low inflation" story is a lie.

I expect that anything that requires credit will decrease in value. (Houses, cars, RVs, boats) More people are unable to get loans, and more people get nervous and decide to wait or not buy, desparate people dumping their toys to free up cash to make other payments.

Things you don't have much choice in will rise in price (insurance, medical costs).

I expect raising prices for most food staples. Mfgs will try pass along food costs, but strapped consumers will stop buying which lowers their volume and affects their profits. Mfgs will try to trick the consumer, making smaller pkgs, but it will only partically work. More shoppers will pass on the steak, and buy beans and rice. They'll pass on the Kelloggs corn flakes, and buy generic corn flakes, or oatmeal.

Unneeded items will probably be crushed too. At some point, Starbucks volume will dry up. Computer/Electronics items are always on sale, with lots of rebates and special promotions. Fewer people will go to nail salons. A lot of unneccesary businesses will go bankrupt as their volume dries up.

Apparently leading up the Y2K scare, wood stoves had a 2 yr backlog, as many people suddenly wanted one. I expect there may well be shortages of things that have been ignored for a while, eg, canning supplies, gardening supplies, etc. I'd guess a pretty small percentage of the general population does any canning. I expect that to rise in the next several years, putting pressure on the mfg volume that the mfgs can supply. For this reason, I recently purchased a canner, a food saver, a berkey water filter, and other items.

So, it will definitely be a bumpy ride. It's time to start prepping as best you can, with the resources you have. It's not hard to predict that we Americans are about to sit down to "a banquet of consequences". However, it's a lot harder to predict whether this will show up suddenly or gradually. I wouldn't panic and rush out this evening. Nor would I max out my credit cards and pay high interest rates to buy something I might need. But it's definitely time to start prepping. 

--sgl


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

The bankrun at the Northern Rock in Btitain only looks looks it's calmed down.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Would suggest that if one needs ammo they might buy real soon. Just yesterday tried to get some 7.62x39 from one of my usual suppliers here in town and was told that it is getting extremely scarce, and the price was up 50% in a week. 

galump


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

In the process of fixing our water/pump system, my hub commented, "hey I could learn to do this...". We are self employed with a service business that woud dry up when people don't have bucks to throw away(housecleaning). I have my own design business in a field that at least I'm on the top of the heap--as long as they keep publishing I'm fine(It's a good second income--if I were to move to New York and say goodbye to my family I could make more--no thanks!!). Anyways, back to the water works--I was telling my hub that around here many people have wells and water systems(no city water for miles), and hardly anybody does their own work or could even begin to know how(unless they're a farmer), and that it would be a great skill to have. He's already (successfully ;0) helped some neighbors with their well works, so I don't doubt his ability. SO I'm tyring to encourage him to run with it, but he still wants to count on the other business, though it was great money before 2001, it's been a struggle to find workers and people have been tighter with their money. I'm just having this delicate dance thing going on, trying to push him in another direction, to have something in the back pocket ready to pull out. At least he's given up on getting into flipping houses--whew! (although that IS great money if people are actually buying houses! I have no beef with that).

My sis has awesome perfect credit, great jobs, and they can't find a loan. At least they do own a manufactured home and just pay rent in a trailer park, she's got a great garden. At least we've got a fixed rate loan on our place(THAT was an ordeal since we are self employed and the place was a worthless a-frame on acreage). We still have nice timber we can sell if need be. 

I think getting a cheap working trailer or motorhome is one of the best investments you can buy in these times. You might get kicked out of your house, but you still have shelter and can take stuff with you.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

wyld thang said:


> In the process of fixing our water/pump system, my hub commented, "hey I could learn to do this...". We are self employed with a service business that woud dry up when people don't have bucks to throw away(housecleaning). I have my own design business in a field that at least I'm on the top of the heap--as long as they keep publishing I'm fine(It's a good second income--if I were to move to New York and say goodbye to my family I could make more--no thanks!!). Anyways, back to the water works--I was telling my hub that around here many people have wells and water systems(no city water for miles), and hardly anybody does their own work or could even begin to know how(unless they're a farmer), and that it would be a great skill to have. He's already (successfully ;0) helped some neighbors with their well works, so I don't doubt his ability. SO I'm tyring to encourage him to run with it, but he still wants to count on the other business, though it was great money before 2001, it's been a struggle to find workers and people have been tighter with their money. I'm just having this delicate dance thing going on, trying to push him in another direction, to have something in the back pocket ready to pull out. At least he's given up on getting into flipping houses--whew! (although that IS great money if people are actually buying houses! I have no beef with that).
> 
> My sis has awesome perfect credit, great jobs, and they can't find a loan. At least they do own a manufactured home and just pay rent in a trailer park, she's got a great garden. At least we've got a fixed rate loan on our place(THAT was an ordeal since we are self employed and the place was a worthless a-frame on acreage). We still have nice timber we can sell if need be.
> 
> I think getting a cheap working trailer or motorhome is one of the best investments you can buy in these times. You might get kicked out of your house, but you still have shelter and can take stuff with you.


So long as it has a really sturdy door; I used to live in a trailer home, you could literally push it open with both hands. The door 'chain link' was a joke.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

Hip_Shot_Hanna said:


> IMHO no this is not the day , this is the day when the triger was pulled , you have yet to hear the bang or the bullet to leave the barrel , it will take somewhere between 6 months and 2 years for the bullet to hit the target .


Very wise statement.

I hope this to be true, then we'll have more time to prepare.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

strider3700 said:


> I'll fill in what I can
> 
> 1. - I don't know anything about webbots but today was the fed meeting. Pretty much the most important thing to happen in financial markets in quite awhile. The outcome was anyones guess so lots of uncertainty going into it.
> 
> ...



say spinner you wouldn't be my old economics professor would you LOL one of the better explainations that i have heard/read.

dean


----------



## strider3700 (Feb 2, 2007)

nope I'm not an economics professor I just play one on the internet 

1 day later here's some new news
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/main.jhtml?xml=/money/2007/09/19/bcnsaudi119.xml
The Saudi's are thinking about depegging their currency from the US dollar. 

Check the second headline though about the chinese "nuclear option" on dollar sales. 

The saudi story hurts the dollar if they go through with it. The chinese story destroys the dollar if they go through with it. The dollar is not a good place to be right now.


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

"...posters may be posting wild thoughts."

I've got money on a post coming up that says, _Hello, I'm Napoleon III and I expect the French navy any time now._

(I bet a tire plug kit to ten tins of tuna.)


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Anyone remember my threads "Is this Doomsday month?" and "Shortage of ammo"? 

The reason why I asked about the doomsday thread is that I was reading about the american dollar was going to decrease in value till it equals the Euro and then we will all switch over to the New World Order. All suppose to begin this September and this will be the beginning of a depression era which will finally end some 7 years from now with the New World Order in place.


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

That's close, but it doesn't quite get me the tuna.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

strider3700 said:


> The dollar is not a good place to be right now.


I'm wondering if US citizens will be the last to know this.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

r.h. in okla. said:


> Anyone remember my threads "Is this Doomsday month?" and "Shortage of ammo"?
> 
> The reason why I asked about the doomsday thread is that I was reading about the american dollar was going to decrease in value till it equals the Euro and then we will all switch over to the New World Order. All suppose to begin this September and this will be the beginning of a depression era which will finally end some 7 years from now with the New World Order in place.



Why September? 

But we have a few weeks left, don't we?


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

charles burns said:


> That's close, but it doesn't quite get me the tuna.


You'll have to settle for Beef Stew.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Chuck-prime said:


> You'll have to settle for Beef Stew.



I was reading along..and doing a good job keeping up with all the financial talk ( Thanks)..then ..bam..again I feel like I am in the Twilight Zone? Napoleon? French navy? Tuna and beef stew? What did I miss?


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Chuck-prime said:


> I'm wondering if US citizens will be the last to know this.


Considering the role that the dollar plays in the world of currency, probably yes.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Chuck-prime said:


> I'm wondering if US citizens will be the last to know this.



Then they will no one to blame but themselves for failing to stay informed. The information is out there..they just have to look and learn..


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

Aintlifegrand said:


> I was reading along..and doing a good job keeping up with all the financial talk ( Thanks)..then ..bam..again I feel like I am in the Twilight Zone? Napoleon? French navy? Tuna and beef stew? What did I miss?


Being Americans, who use the _Dollar _ for currency...we are most certainly in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

Aintlifegrand said:


> Then they will no one to blame but themselves for failing to stay informed. The information is out there..they just have to look and learn..



This has a double-edged sword; the faster they look and learn, the faster the _fall_. 

Unfortunately, the rest of the world is already _looking and learning. _


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Chuck-prime said:


> This has a double-edged sword; the faster they look and learn, the faster the _fall_.
> 
> Unfortunately, the rest of the world is already _looking and learning. _



I sometimes wish I would just put my nose in one of those romance novels and stop reading all this stuff...  But it has never been my nature to be unprepared..However I do feel sort of like you guys are talking in riddles or I am too stupid to understand... :shrug:


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Aintlifegrand said:


> I sometimes wish I would just put my nose in one of those romance novels and stop reading all this stuff...  But it has never been my nature to be unprepared..However I do feel sort of like you guys are talking in riddles or I am too stupid to understand... :shrug:


I feel that way fairly often too. I wish people would quit using metaphors and say what they mean straight out. For me it's a waste of time to read something that says... "if you read the graphs at www. somesite . com you will see what has happened and what we have to look forward too". Well DUH! if I could read the charts and understand them, then I wouldn't be here asking someone to explain them would I? Sometimes I feel as dumb as a box of rocks.


----------



## highplains (Oct 5, 2006)

It really isn't going to make much difference what currency you are in if the US dollar goes down the white porcelain. The reason for this is every other country has bought some of our debt, so we are all in this big leaky boat together.
Anyone who isn't carrying debt and has cut their expenses are going to be ones who will benefit, along with the simple idea of providing an item or service that can't be imported!
Once things settle down again, it will take a while, but the US will be on top again, it always hurts when the money is getting reshuffled from one area of growth to another. Right now it is getting pulled from financial industries, and looking for new investments.. 
It will take a while but it will get better, just have to get past the gloomy skies, and don't forget the snorkel to keep breathing since there will be alot of SHTF for a while for those companies that borrowed too much.

AND DONT FORGET TO PLANT YOUR OWN GARDEN- BE INDEPENDENT AND HELP CUT HIGH FOOD COSTS!


----------



## cheapskate (May 9, 2006)

The fox was guarding the henhouse when the chickens came home to roost. We can talk til the cows come home but the wolf in sheep's clothing is huffing and puffing at the door of the house made of straw.

( metaphorically speaking....of course! )


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I always smile when I hear of China trying to hurt the U.S. by dumping dollars... for doing so, would indeed hurt us, and we'd all have to cut back, and since China makes everything we need, we'd be cutting back on Chinese goods.... hurting China...

Our communist friends capitalist streak keeps them from killing the goose that lays (buys) their golden eggs...


----------



## highplains (Oct 5, 2006)

texican said:


> I always smile when I hear of China trying to hurt the U.S. by dumping dollars... for doing so, would indeed hurt us, and we'd all have to cut back, and since China makes everything we need, we'd be cutting back on Chinese goods.... hurting China...
> 
> Our communist friends capitalist streak keeps them from killing the goose that lays (buys) their golden eggs...


Yes, most every country in the world would be shooting themselves in the foot, some aiming for the knees if they tried to topple the dollar. The global markets have changed so most everyone needs to play nice... now if we can find alternatives to oil... bet things settle back to middle east throwing rocks at each other if they don't have our money from oil to buy weapons...


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

Taiwan is worth a heck of a lot more than the trillion $ that China has. If they were to offload all their dollars at one time they would lose some money but when they take over Taiwan they will make it back very quickly.


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

Global economics is a vast complex of countless, ever changing variables.

Nobody can predict with confidence the outcome of any change in an uncertain economic situation.

I think the uncertainty gives everybody and their dog the opportunity to apportion blame and to give warning on the subjects and fears most dear to their heart. That's why the thread seems to come from the twilight zone. You can let loose your views on China, illegal immigration, the European Union, the North American Union, mortgage arrears, national depression, recession, war in general, war in Iraq, war in Iran, the price of milk, the shortage of ammunition and the importance of haemorrhoid cream in a bug out back.

None of this has anything to do with global economics, it's a thread about personal likes, dislikes, fears and hopes. Global economics is no different than it ever was. It goes this way, that way, up and down. It always did, it always will. It's business as usual in the world of economics.

National economics is the same - the world isn't going to end on September the 22nd because of the condition of the housing market. People always did get burned overstretching themselves with a huge mortgage, they will today, they will in the future. It's business as usual in the inflationary, deflationary world.

Now, I am Napoleon III and I expect the French navy any second.


----------



## strider3700 (Feb 2, 2007)

texican said:


> I always smile when I hear of China trying to hurt the U.S. by dumping dollars... for doing so, would indeed hurt us, and we'd all have to cut back, and since China makes everything we need, we'd be cutting back on Chinese goods.... hurting China...
> 
> Our communist friends capitalist streak keeps them from killing the goose that lays (buys) their golden eggs...



China may make everything we need but we don't buy everything they make. I'll have to hunt for the article but someone was reporting that the US is around 1/3 of the chinese market. In other words we need them far more then they need us.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

strider3700 said:


> China may make everything we need but we don't buy everything they make. I'll have to hunt for the article but someone was reporting that the US is around 1/3 of the chinese market. In other words we need them far more then they need us.



Compound that with the fact that their growing demand of oil makes the US a competitor of China. As global demand outpaces supply, China will be in a better position to do us more harm than the loss of our trade will do them.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Also, never the mind that the Chinese Yuan is by Chinese law, valuated at about 1/10 of a US dollar.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

This is interesting, but what I don't understand is this quote:


"I was reading about the american dollar was going to decrease in value till it equals the Euro" 


(quote goes on saying everything will start happening in september etc etc)

Ummm.... The euro has been worth way more then the dollar for a few years now! With my 1 euro I can get 1.4 dollar

The official rate right *now* is 1 euro = 1.40859 USD.
For 1 dollar I can get only 0.709928 euro.

So that part of the 'prediction' is not true. I do have to say that over here, there have been articles for YEARS about how US economy is going to crash due to their debts. Relatively speaking you're worse off then some third word countries in term of collective debt (per person, it's hard for me to find the right term in English, hope you understand the proper meaning).


----------



## Texas_Plainsman (Aug 26, 2007)

Even the mainstream sites are now worried about a crash http://newsmax.com/headlines/Fed_Cut_dollar/2007/09/21/34664.html


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

Kitty-cat said:


> Relatively speaking you're worse off then some third word countries in term of collective debt (per person, it's hard for me to find the right term in English, hope you understand the proper meaning).


Individual consumer debt (it's a factor in gross domestic product, but part of the actual formula).... yep Americans are the stupidest people in the world when it comes to buying something with money they don't really have.

They are also the most naive when they think that somehow we'll "come out on top"... I believe the Romans, the Mongols, the Normans, the Soviets, and the Germans also thought that along the way.


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

Did anything notable happen on the 18th or 19th? Not trying to be smart, just wondering. There's still a week of doomsday month left but generally speaking, so far, has September slipped by without incident?


----------



## Andy Nonymous (Aug 20, 2005)

... without a head-knocking *obvious* incident. So far. 

I still hear an unmistakable clock ticking in the background, even if I can't see the hands, and suspect others are messing with the 'regulator' to keep the bell from going off just yet. Sooner or later, the alarm will ring, and I suppose it's just a matter of who hears and heeds it first. Like musical chairs, this musical debt is just waiting for the 'right players' to be in the 'right places' when the music stops. Not only will the losers be standing, but probably doing so before a virtual firing squad. 

Of course, I hope I'm wrong, and a year or two or ten from now, we are all happy, healthy and looking at bright days ahead. 

(I'm going to bed - I'm getting delusional)


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

Israeli commando raided a facility located ~50 miles inside Syria, collected some nuclear material (as being reported this morning), and then bombed the site by air. Syrian aircraft disappeared from the Israeli radar and they sent jets to the area and discovered the Syrian plane had crashed. Things are hot in that area of the world. 

Alan Greenspan (and others) have been bad mouthing the US dollar to anyone who will listen. AG stated that people should get rid of the $ and purchase foreign currency instead (saw it on TV). Seems the $ isn't doing too well these days.

The illegal amnesty program is making a comeback. Seems Congress/the administration is determined to make citizens of criminals (entering the US illegally is a crime). The Dream Act would give in state tuition to illegals while American citizens from another state will have to pay out of state tuition.

DM & E railroad was bought by a Canadian company. The company now has a rail line from Cananda to the future port in Mexico. The rail line will apparently be part of the corridor from Mexico to Cananda and is part of the North American Union (which doesn't exist: ignore all the information to the contrary on official gov't websites and on all the whacko conspiracy websites).

Oil price has gone over $84 a barrel. While it may have dropped some it will probably continue upward. Read somewhere that while oil price has increased ~35% in the US it has only increased ~20% in Europe. Wait till cold weather sets in and see what happens.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

The timing was a bit off, but it appears that the dollar is tanking fast. The flat of eggs that used to be $1.85 are now $5.69. That's a heck of a price jump in about 5 months.


----------



## DanCurrier (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah it is.


----------



## ro2935 (Aug 23, 2007)

Spinner said:


> The timing was a bit off, but it appears that the dollar is tanking fast. The flat of eggs that used to be $1.85 are now $5.69. That's a heck of a price jump in about 5 months.



I buy no name tins of tuna, 5 weeks ago they were 27 pence per can this week it is now 55pence [$1.10] gas here is Â£1.07 for unleaded & Â£1.09 for diesel & that is per litre not gallon, eggs Â£1.27 per half dozen, anyone want to swap shopping prices?


----------



## mark.cheryl (Jan 6, 2008)

Preps today are worth more than cash tomorrow. Inflation is going to get worse this year than last.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

mark.cheryl said:


> Preps today are worth more than cash tomorrow. Inflation is going to get worse this year than last.


If balanced by reason. Preps don't pay mortgages.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

pickapeppa said:


> If balanced by reason. Preps don't pay mortgages.



First, you should be working your way to becoming mortgage free as soon as possible...that is better than the best job and then your preps will provide more comfort than a safe full of dollar bills...


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

Spinner said:


> The timing was a bit off, but it appears that the dollar is tanking fast. The flat of eggs that used to be $1.85 are now $5.69. That's a heck of a price jump in about 5 months.



The dollar is not tanking, it bottomed in November and has been flat since then.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I don't mean any disrespect, but I don't follow 'regular prices' at grocery stores... there are always WOW!!! examples. Maybe our little corner of the country is locked in a time capsule or something... We still have regular sales on a regular basis, where you can get commodities for half or better of the regular price... 4lb bags of sugar a buck, 5lb bags of rice a buck... flour a buck, etc. We have 5/5$ sales at HEB about every six weeks. I evaluate my needs, and buy appropriately. HEB has no limits on it's 5/5 sales, either. I've gotten shrink wrapped cases of sugar before, during canning season, w/o problems. Course, with the sugar mill burning down, who knows?

Granted, If I go in, and just get what I want, irregardless ( :angel: ) of price, I will pay premium prices. I'd go broke in a hurry... I stock up on commodities, spices, luxury items, tools, materials, when they're on sale... And scrounge hard for the rest.

I really wouldn't know about egg prices... seeing we're getting more than we could use right now.

Now feed has almost doubled in the last 18 months.

Fuel has doubled... 

Things are already crashing... Glad I got some extra beans and rice this last week... a good extra four months supply... Now I need to find some more sealable tubs... or buy some more metal trash cans...


----------

